# Any Bottle you want?



## PrivyCheese (Jun 26, 2009)

If you could aquire any bottle, what would that bottle be? One you dont already own. Me? It would have to be the elusive 


   !st  Wheelers Berlin bitters from Baltimore. 
   2nd any puce flask from the Baltimore glass works.
   3rd The one bottle I am about to aquire from a freind.....a cobalt Baltimore Star ink....


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2009)

Wouldnt mind digging an O'NEILL'S CATHALICON
 FREDERICK, MARYLAND pontil marked medicine.


----------



## sodapops (Jun 26, 2009)

It would be neat to find a SS amber coke from Oklahoma, there has never been one found or even made. Also would LOVE to find a "Big Bot'l" from Stigler, OK.(pictured) As far as Oklahoma collectors know there are only 2 known to exist. Its funny when a bottler ordered bottles to be filled they had to order at least a gross, thats 144 bottles. Makes ya wonder?


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine would have to be the iron pontiled Soult & Zerbe Lewistown, PA soda. There are bottles out there worth 100X more monetarily, but none of them would give me the satisfaction of owning them that this bottle would. I know where at least eight Soult & Zerbe bottles live, and I'm sure that I will eventually come to own at least one, but that would be my first choice if I could have any bottle.

 A close second would be a Mrs. F. Bossinger tall blob beer from Lewistown, followed by a Jacob Pabst porter from Patterson, PA.


----------



## phil44 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd love to have a color run of  J L Hamilton's Preperations


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2009)

A round bottom 3 piece iron pontil applied ring double collar cobalt olive amber nicely whittled in good shape rare one of a kind historically significant with original label, closure, and full contents.. is all I ask!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 26, 2009)

no embossing on that, Charlie?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 26, 2009)

I want one of these.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2009)

I want a yellow G11-38 mine is getting lonely []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2009)

Right, Kate I almost forgot.. ..embossed with the name of my great great grandad from Reading.. yeah..[]


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 26, 2009)

1.Yellow Western Spice Mills Peppersauce that sold in the Burton Spiller collection.
     2.Harrison or Clay portrait flask in an unlisted color, preferably bright green or amber.
     3.North Bend -Tippecanoe cabin


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 26, 2009)

Is that a family bottle Kate? At a recent show I seen an amber druggist embossed Napoli, Italy & Allentown, Pa.. Have you seen that one?



> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> I want one of these.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 26, 2009)

Id have to go with Doug on the tippiecanoe...

 but first would be the whole list of New London bottles...  at the top an open pontil teal flask, then the cylinder... then the pony...  

 and of course Id really like to dig a "Russian oil of Ba...?"

 I would flip over a Charter Oak too...

 o-boy I'll stop there...

 wait, a Rocky Mountain Bitters...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2009)

Wouldnt it freak you out if it was actually called "Russian oil of Ba" ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2009)

[][]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 27, 2009)

BOTTLE? BOTTLE??You mean any jar? Well in that case,we're talking a dark teal QT.size TRADE MARK LIGHTNING.Oh baby that jar would convert almost any bottle purest.
   Actually,I was a pure bottle guy at one time,until I found my first colored fruit jar.So let this be a warning to all ; Stay away from colored fruit jars,they could become addicting


----------



## capsoda (Jun 27, 2009)

Only one????? There are so many but I will have to go with an amber Van Vliet. Cobalt would be cool too.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  phil44
> 
> I'd love to have a color run of  J L Hamilton's Preperations


 
 Sounds good 4 or 5 of thoses in different colors would br quite awesome.

 Chris

 Just worked out a deal on another op Boyd and Son squat


----------



## glass man (Jun 27, 2009)

I WANT AN AMBER WILLINGTON CATHEDRAL PICKLE.  JAMIE


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 27, 2009)

Matt,  that might even make me slightly uncomfortable...!


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 27, 2009)

this would make my day for sure!!!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Is that a family bottle Kate? At a recent show I seen an amber druggist embossed Napoli, Italy & Allentown, Pa.. Have you seen that one?
> 
> ...


 No Doug - Not a family bottle - Just a local iconic department store. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtnsSgR0jEw&feature=related
 See the link for more than you may want to know. 
 Hess's/Hess Brothers stuff is a hot collectible in this area. My digging partner dug this in the dump we're still digging. He's never seen one before and hasn't found anyone else who has. He's been digging for at least 35 years. 
 He gave me a Patio ACL soda for my birthday. The Patio was the restaurant at Hess's. Famous for Strawberry Pie. My mom was cheap and I never got to try it. 

 Never saw the one you mentioned, but that sounds interesting as well! I love finding local stuff.

 Kate


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Only one????? There are so many but I will have to go with an amber Van Vliet. Cobalt would be cool too.


 Yah, one of those tooooo.


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2009)

WELL ANTHONY SINCE YOU TALKING BOUT JARS I WISH I HAD A COBALT BALL MASON  FROM CLYDE GLASSWORKS. WISH I HAD ONE TO GIVE TO YOU MY BROTHER! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 29, 2009)

A plain clear machine made Atlas pint jar with a 1913 V Nickel in it[]

 Bottle prices just cant touch coin prices...


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2009)

I GOT THE JAR BUT SPENT THAT OLD NICKLE. []


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 29, 2009)

That is what I say when I hear bottle prices can't go any higher or thousands of dollars for a bottle is nuts. When you look at prices for coins & sports cards it makes the great historical flasks seem cheap.



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> A plain clear machine made Atlas pint jar with a 1913 V Nickel in it[]
> 
> Bottle prices just cant touch coin prices...


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jun 29, 2009)

Gunth, Absolutely, but how many of those can you dig? Or even have a real chance at finding?  

   Sidenote: If I had the dime, I would sell it and buy some bottles.....but thats just me.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 29, 2009)

I have as much chance as I do of winning the lottery (and I dont even buy tickets[])

 but... I will dig a skull...


----------



## madman (Jun 30, 2009)

id say one of these!


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 30, 2009)

Doctor Job sweets Strengthening Bitters New Bedford Massachsuetts..i wont be greedy..that leaves a huge window of more to dig for the next 50 years =)...a ku-10 would be sick Gunth


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 30, 2009)

This one here .


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> I have as much chance as I do of winning the lottery (and I dont even buy tickets[])
> 
> but... I will dig a skull...


 
 You need to start thinking from the end, or it will always remain in the future. Visualize yourself finding the skull - hold it in your hands - how does it feel? Stick your thumbs in the eye sockets. Stare through the glass......


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 30, 2009)

lol pyshodoodle..be the bottle you want to see


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 5, 2009)

All I want is any historical or pictoral flask, 30 years of diggin and diving have produced many plain pint and quart flasks. 16 years ago I had to settle for finding a mint Dr. Swetts Panacea, Exeter NH in a river in New England while diving...As I've learned this bottle is on top of alot of other diggers lists, so these days I am not picky and much happier to have someone to dive and share recoveries with.

 ps I still want a pontiled flask though!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 5, 2009)

> This one here .


 Hey Road Dog,
 That thing is sweet! I assume its a mineral water? How rare and valuable is it?


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike, if you ever make it back to Ohio for a visit,look me up and we will go looking. In the meantime I'm sure there is a couple in Tennessee waiting for you. 





> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> id say one of these!


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 5, 2009)

You found a Dr. Swetts! How exciting that must have been. You are right that is one on everyones lists.



> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> All I want is any historical or pictoral flask, 30 years of diggin and diving have produced many plain pint and quart flasks. 16 years ago I had to settle for finding a mint Dr. Swetts Panacea, Exeter NH in a river in New England while diving...As I've learned this bottle is on top of alot of other diggers lists, so these days I am not picky and much happier to have someone to dive and share recoveries with.
> 
> ps I still want a pontiled flask though!


----------



## twh1475 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey pyshcdoodle, as  one who, often   enjoyed Hess's Patio I    have to   tell you the   Strawberry Pie was  worth the     trip, as a matter of fact   I    used  to   go there  and  have   it      for   lunch...hehehe nothing    else   just the  pie!


----------



## deep digger (Jul 11, 2009)

My #1 wish bottle would be a puce iron pontil c.b. neale &co mount holly nj to go with the amber one i already have. Yes this bottle does exist its not just something made up. Anyone have onr im interested Kev


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think this one went for 9 or 10 grand.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd go for a Jared Spencer, which I could sell, then buy the 10 rarest RI bottles []


----------



## ktbi (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd like a G.P. Morrill or an amber A.M. Cole - both druggists from Virginia City Nevada, or any one of the four sodas from Elko Nevada.  There's an amber G.C. Thaxter from Carson City that would look sweet on my bottle wall as well....Ron


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 28, 2009)

This one would be nice .


----------



## judu (Jul 28, 2009)

i would say the river swamp chill and fever cure from augusta ga. .....with the beautiful embossed alligator


----------



## probe zilla (Jul 30, 2009)

i would like mint G-1 121 in sapphire of course,  like the one I found pieces of a few years ago


----------



## justanolddigger (Aug 2, 2009)

I just want the Spooners I dug years ago that I couldn't afford when it came time to split picks. Looking back now, I'd do whatever it took to get it home.


----------



## passthebottle (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, Looked up the Sponners, and found it in the Megura's book  printed in 1998, valued at 35-4500 dollars. WOW!   Great looking bottle.


----------



## sloughduck (Aug 5, 2009)

A western Jamaica Ginger in amber,don't care what company


----------

